# le meilleur disque dur selon vous pour Time Machine ?



## jymboh (25 Août 2009)

bonjour à tous et toutes,

heureux possesseur d'un iMac depuis début 2009, je viens de vivre une expérience assez éprouvante : la perte de toutes mes données si longuement accumulées ... 

alors voila ... je souhaite aujourd'hui investir dans un disque dur externe, adapté au mieux à Time Machine, afin de couvrir la moindre bavure éventuelle ...

j'ai bien sur tout de suite pensé à Time Capsule. c'est Apple, c'est beau, épuré, et sur le papier, ça m'a l'air plutôt pas mal ! Cela dit, j'ai noté qu'il ne comportait pas de Firewire. je ne sais pas si c'est un point important, mais j'ai cru comprendre que le Firewire était LE port pour un transfert rapide ...

je me tourne donc sur vos avis et retour d'expérience, avant investissement (j'ai le temps tout de même ... je ne veux pas d'un achat non réfléchi )

merci d'avance !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Août 2009)

Time Capsule c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux pour Time Machine, et j'ai déjà utilisé un disque dur externe.

La transmission en Ethernet est moins rapide qu'en FW mais ça reste parfaitement fonctionnel. A part la sauvegarde initiale, on a rarement des backup de plusieurs Go.

Maintenant, puisque Time Capsule est une borne Airport Extrême, ça ne prend vraiment son sens que si on a l'intention de créer un réseau avec une autre machine.

Si tu restes avec ton seul iMac, n'importe quel disque dur externe d'une capacité au moins égale à ton disque dur interne fera l'affaire. FW 800 c'est le top pour le débit, USB je n'aime pas trop.

Les marques... c'est selon chacun. Personnellement, je reste sur LaCie ou Western Digital. Pour une Time Machine, je prendrais un LaCie d2 Quadra.
http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=11158


----------



## jymboh (25 Août 2009)

merci ! je prends bonne note du conseil et du LaCie d2 Quadra qui a l'air pas mal 

une question (au risque de passer pour un noob ) :  si time capsule fonctionne par câble ethernet, sachant que la prise du imac est déja utilisée pour internet, ça veut dire que je ne pourrais pas le connecter ??? 
je trouve quand même étonnant que Apple mette une sortie firewire sur ces iMac et que ce ne soit pas prit en compte sur la time capsule, pourtant initialement prévu pour ça ... 
du coup je me demande même en quoi est ce "ce qu'il y a de mieux " ...

les autres avis sont les bienvenus


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Août 2009)

jymboh a dit:


> merci ! je prends bonne note du conseil et du LaCie d2 Quadra qui a l'air pas mal
> 
> une question (au risque de passer pour un noob ) :  si time capsule fonctionne par câble ethernet, sachant que la prise du imac est déja utilisée pour internet, ça veut dire que je ne pourrais pas le connecter ???
> je trouve quand même étonnant que Apple mette une sortie firewire sur ces iMac et que ce ne soit pas prit en compte sur la time capsule, pourtant initialement prévu pour ça ...
> ...



Time Capsule est une Borne Airport Extrême, autrement dit : c'est un routeur WiFi.

Le but est de faire des sauvegardes en réseau pour plusieurs machines.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Août 2009)

par ethernet, puis pour les suivantes qui sont plus légères tu passes par le wifi.

Sinon je trouve que rien ne remplace un bon disque externe en RAID 1, avec 2, 3 ou 4 TO, cela te permets de sécuriser tes données de manière certaines (disque de l'Imac puis les deux disques en RAID 1 (au total 3 sauvegardes), ainsi je ne perd jamais de données. C'est beaucoup plus cher mais d'une quasi absolue fiabilité et plusieurs années de photos, de travail et de fichiers multimédias me paraissent justifier cet investissement.

Pour ce qui des disques externes, deux marques : LaCie et Ioméga je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes, ce ne sont pas les moins chères, mais en plus le look est sympa.


----------



## olaf1966 (25 Août 2009)

Tu as de nombreuses options, toutes avec leurs avantages et inconvénients:
- les disques USB: peu chers, mais vitesse de transfert lentes
- les disques réseau (éthernet et/ou wifi) solution rapide en gigabit, un peu moins en wifi, possibilité d'y connecter plusieurs machines sur un seul disque
- les disques FW: plus rapides

Choix des disques: un 7200 tr/mn avec 16 Mo de cache est plus intéressant qu'un 5400tr/mn avec 8 Mo de cache.

Sécurisation de tes sauvegardes: quelques modèles intègrent le Raid 1, ce qui amène une protection supplémentaire (mirroir).

Autre possibilité: disque NAS intégrant le RAID 5 pour la aussi sécuriser tes sauvegardes sans consommer 50% de la capacité du disque, mais plus volumineux ( trois disques internes de même type au minimum) et bien évidement plus cher.

A toi de voir suivant tes besoins et ton budget


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2009)

J'ai pris un G-Tech 500 Gb qui a 4 types de ports (FW800, FW400, USB, SATA) et il se comporte très bien.
http://store.apple.com/lu/product/TM691Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0Nw&mco=MzU5NDQ5OA&s=topRated


----------



## jymboh (25 Août 2009)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Tu as de nombreuses options, toutes avec leurs avantages et inconvénients:
> - les disques USB: peu chers, mais vitesse de transfert lentes
> - les disques réseau (éthernet et/ou wifi) solution rapide en gigabit, un peu moins en wifi, possibilité d'y connecter plusieurs machines sur un seul disque
> - les disques FW: plus rapides
> ...



bon la je suis pas trop 

- c'est quoi en fait le "Raid" ? 
- c'est quoi un disque NAS ?

désolé mais j'avoue ne pas être un "tueur" en informatique ...


----------



## olaf1966 (25 Août 2009)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_(informatique)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockage_en_réseau_NAS


----------



## jymboh (25 Août 2009)

merci beaucoup


----------



## olaf1966 (25 Août 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2009)

jymboh a dit:


> je me tourne donc sur vos avis et retour d'expérience, avant investissement (j'ai le temps tout de même ... je ne veux pas d'un achat non réfléchi )
> 
> merci d'avance !



Pour tout te dire, en ce qui concerne Time Machine, le modèle du disque n'a pas d'importance, c'est la taille, qui importe : je dirais au moins une fois et demi le volume de données à sauvegarder, idéalement deux fois !

En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise un bête disque USB2 "no name" (bon, c'est le boîtier, qui est "no name, le disque, lui, c'est un WD, les disques "no name" ça n'existe pas) de 640 Go, (j'ai un peu moins de 300 Go de données sur les 640 Go de disques internes de mon Mac) acheté 99 &#8364; au centre Leclerc du coin pour mes sauvegardes, et ça va très bien.


----------



## iDan (26 Août 2009)

J'ajouterai qu'un disque dur externe WiFi de type Time Capsule a l'avantage certain de pouvoir être placé dans une autre pièce physique que celle du mac... utile en cas de vol ou autres incidents physiques qui peuvent porter atteinte aux données.


----------



## toine2ru (30 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour tout te dire, en ce qui concerne Time Machine, le modèle du disque n'a pas d'importance, c'est la taille, qui importe : je dirais au moins une fois et demi le volume de données à sauvegarder, idéalement deux fois !
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise un bête disque USB2 "no name" (bon, c'est le boîtier, qui est "no name, le disque, lui, c'est un WD, les disques "no name" ça n'existe pas) de 640 Go, (j'ai un peu moins de 300 Go de données sur les 640 Go de disques internes de mon Mac) acheté 99  au centre Leclerc du coin pour mes sauvegardes, et ça va très bien.



Perso j'ai opté pour la TC la moins chère (500Go) et je voudrais ajouter une précision concernant la citation "idéalement 2fois", en effet j'ai la TC depuis avril 2009, j'ai sauvegardé à l'origine mon iMac de 250Go (env 150Go effectifs) ainsi que mon MBPunibody SSD (env 80Go effectif) et j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise la semaine dernière de voir apparaître le message "sauvegarde impossible" dans time machine faute d'espace disque..????? J'ai pas trop bien compris car pour moi il devait y avoir env 150+80= max 250Go d'utilisé sur ma TC!!! mais en fait non, la TC conserve toutes les sauvegardes mensuelles ou hebdomadaires et à priori cela prend un volume complètement dingue...!!! déçu là!! alors quelqu'un sait-il s'il y a un réglage ou alors s'il faut monter les images disques de sauvegarde sur la TC et faire le ménage "à la main"????merci


----------



## Pitt (12 Octobre 2009)

toine2ru a dit:


> Perso j'ai opté pour la TC la moins chère (500Go) et je voudrais ajouter une précision concernant la citation "idéalement 2fois", en effet j'ai la TC depuis avril 2009, j'ai sauvegardé à l'origine mon iMac de 250Go (env 150Go effectifs) ainsi que mon MBPunibody SSD (env 80Go effectif) et j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise la semaine dernière de voir apparaître le message "sauvegarde impossible" dans time machine faute d'espace disque..????? J'ai pas trop bien compris car pour moi il devait y avoir env 150+80= max 250Go d'utilisé sur ma TC!!! mais en fait non, la TC conserve toutes les sauvegardes mensuelles ou hebdomadaires et à priori cela prend un volume complètement dingue...!!! déçu là!! alors quelqu'un sait-il s'il y a un réglage ou alors s'il faut monter les images disques de sauvegarde sur la TC et faire le ménage "à la main"????merci




Le principe d'une sauvegarde "Time Machine" est de rajouter des "couches" de sauvegardes aux sauvegardes existantes, d'abord toutes les heures, puis de façon de plus en plus espacée. Ceci m'a été très utile un jour, où j'ai constaté la "perte" de mes archives perso, plus de trois mois après leur effacement. En remontant le temps, dans Time Capsule, j'ai fini par retrouvé de quoi rapatrier mes données. Si la dernière sauvegarde avait effacé la précédente, j'aurai été foutu...

Une question en passant: est-il possible d'utiliser un HD Time Capsule comme disque externe "simple", connecté en ethernet ou USB à mon MBP, sans le monter en réseaux?
Merci


----------

